# Turin transport



## ChatelainedeProvins77! (Mar 8, 2018)

Hello,
My daughter will be moving to Turin to begin a course of University study in the fall. Although she wants to live in the centro storico, her actual coursework will be based in the Venaria Reale, which I see from Google is a 50-60 minute bus ride, depending on the time of day. I know the trip can be much shorter by car. I was wondering if anyone had any advice about carpooling or setting up a reasonably affordable regular weekday car service that could get her from downtown to the palazzo by 9 a.m. and in less time than the bus, and could return her back to Turin, leaving the Venaria about 5 or 6 p.m., depending on her class schedule.


----------



## GeordieBorn (Jul 15, 2016)

Have a look a Rome2Rio here. It may be of some help, looks like there might be a train?


----------

